# SOL for 2013-2014 - Your Opinion



## slscripters (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi,

I'm planning to submit my EOI this coming June 2013. The reason for the delay is that I need to be assessed yet by ACS this May (my 8th year) as a Software Engineer. I believe this is best for me because I can get an additional 5 points for my 8th year and also count my Wife's assessment. Overall I will get roughly 75 points assuming I will get a band score of 7 in IELTS.

Since June 2013 is the year end of the 2012-2013 rounds of invitations, it will also likely be the time where Occupational Ceilings will be reached. If I'm not wrong, and if everything goes right, I will be invited on July 2013. But this is only if Software Engineer is still in the next SOL.

What is your opinion about the next SOL? Do you think the Software Engineer occupation will still be there? How about the accountants? My wife is an accountant. I tried to search online for the previous SOL and Occupational ceilings but I couldn't find it. It would be helpful to check if a certain Occupational Ceiling is declining or not.

:ranger:


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

I presume, that both occupations will stay alive still in next SOL of 2013-14, because of intensive demand in the 2012-13 Sol...


----------



## slscripters (Feb 16, 2013)

Naveed539 said:


> I presume, that both occupations will stay alive still in next SOL of 2013-14, because of intensive demand in the 2012-13 Sol...


Thanks for your opinion.


----------



## manpreet.del (Apr 20, 2013)

I am in the same position as of you my friend, hope for the best.
plus this year the visa quota is almost done. Plus the canada is open now.
You can try that as well.


----------



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

In May they will publish now Migration Plan document.
I am not sure whether the Migration Plan will be specific to occupations to appear on SOL/CSOL, but its highly likely that S.E. will be there again. Lucky you


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

bump


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Dear All,

Any one have a idea about new occupational Ceiling for 2013-2014.
As the trend we know it is growing. Would the amount be just 1800 or some thing different.

Also Is there any chance of moving the code 261112 and 261111 in to the list 2.
please fire up with your idea.

Cheers

XXX


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Check this for the new SOL list 

Skilled Occupation List - 1 July 2013

Good Luck.


----------



## yesesmenorah (Jun 3, 2013)

*Australia SOL 2013-2014 Updated*

Annual Update of Skilled Occupation List - 1 July 2013
The Skilled Occupation List

The Skilled Occupation List (SOL) will change from 1 July 2013, with five occupations to be removed. The SOL determines which occupations are eligible for independent and family sponsored skilled migration.

The updated SOL is based on expert advice from the Australian Workforce Productivity Agency (previously known as Skills Australia). The list of occupations reflects the Australian Government's commitment to a skilled migration program that delivers skills in need in Australia. The SOL will continue to deliver a skilled migration program focused on high value skills that will help to address Australia's future skill needs.
Summary of changes to the SOL

The following changes have been applied to the SOL.

Occupations removed from the SOL
ANZSCO Code Occupation
251511 Hospital Pharmacist
251513 Retail Pharmacist
323111 Aircraft Maintenance Engineer (Avionics)
323112 Aircraft Maintenance Engineer (Mechanical)
323113 Aircraft Maintenance Engineer (Structures)

Occupations on the SOL from 1 July 2013
ANZSCO Code Occupation
133111 Construction Project Manager
133112 Project Builder
133211 Engineering Manager
133513 Production Manager (Mining)
134111 Child Care Centre Manager
134211 Medical Administrator
134212 Nursing Clinical Director
134213 Primary Health Organisation Manager
134214 Welfare Centre Manager
221111 Accountant (General)
221112 Management Accountant
221113 Taxation Accountant
221213 External Auditor
221214 Internal Auditor
224111 Actuary
224511 Land Economist
224512 Valuer
231212 Ship's Engineer
231213 Ship's Master
231214 Ship's Officer
232111 Architect
232112 Landscape Architect
232213 Cartographer
232214 Other Spatial Scientist
232212 Surveyor
232611 Urban and Regional Planner
233111 Chemical Engineer
233112 Materials Engineer
233211 Civil Engineer
233212 Geotechnical Engineer
233213 Quantity Surveyor
233214  Structural Engineer
233215 Transport Engineer
233311 Electrical Engineer
233411 Electronics Engineer
233511 Industrial Engineer
233512 Mechanical Engineer
233513 Production or Plant Engineer
233611 Mining Engineer (Excluding Petroleum)
233612 Petroleum Engineer
233911 Aeronautical Engineer
233912 Agricultural Engineer
233913 Biomedical Engineer
233914 Engineering Technologist
233915 Environmental Engineer
233916 Naval Architect
234111 Agricultural Consultant
234112 Agricultural Scientist
234113 Forester
234611 Medical Laboratory Scientist
234711 Veterinarian
234912 Metallurgist
234914 Physicist (Medical Physicist only)
241111 Early Childhood (Pre-Primary School) Teacher
241411 Secondary School Teacher
241511 Special Needs Teacher
241512 Teacher of the Hearing Impaired
241513 Teacher of the Sight Impaired
241599 Special Education Teachers nec
251211 Medical Diagnostic Radiographer
251212 Medical Radiation Therapist
251213 Nuclear Medicine Technologist
251214 Sonographer
251311 Environmental Health Officer
251312 Occupational Health and Safety Advisor
251411 Optometrist
252111 Chiropractor
252112 Osteopath
252311 Dental Specialist
252312 Dentist
252411 Occupational Therapist
252511 Physiotherapist
252611 Podiatrist
252712 Speech Pathologist
253111 General Medical Practitioner
253211 Anaesthetist
253311 Specialist Physician (General Medicine)
253312 Cardiologist
253313 Clinical Haematologist
253314 Medical Oncologist
253315 Endocrinologist
253316 Gastroenterologist
253317 Intensive Care Specialist
253318 Neurologist
253321 Paediatrician
253322 Renal Medicine Specialist
253323 Rheumatologist
253324 Thoracic Medicine Specialist
253399 Specialist Physicians nec
253411 Psychiatrist
253511 Surgeon (General)
253512 Cardiothoracic Surgeon
253513 Neurosurgeon
253514 Orthopaedic Surgeon
253515 Otorhinolaryngologist
253516 Paediatric Surgeon
253517 Plastic and Reconstructive Surgeon
253518 Urologist
253521 Vascular Surgeon
253911 Dermatologist
253912 Emergency Medicine Specialist
253913 Obstetrician and Gynaecologist
253914 Ophthalmologist
253915 Pathologist
253917 Diagnostic and Interventional Radiologist
253918 Radiation Oncologist
253999 Medical Practitioners nec
254111 Midwife
254411 Nurse Practitioner
254412 Registered Nurse (Aged Care)
254413 Registered Nurse (Child and Family Health)
254414 Registered Nurse (Community Health)
254415 Registered Nurse (Critical Care and Emergency)
254416 Registered Nurse (Development Disability)
254417 Registered Nurse (Disability and Rehabilitation)
254418 Registered Nurse (Medical)
254421 Registered Nurse (Medical Practice)
254422 Registered Nurse (Mental Health)
254423 Registered Nurse (Perioperative)
254424 Registered Nurse (Surgical)
254499 Registered Nurse nec
261111 ICT business Analyst
261112 Systems Analyst
261311 Analyst Programmer
261312 Developer Programmer
261313 Software Engineer
263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer
263311 Telecommunications Engineer
263312 Telecommunications Network Engineer
271111 Barrister
271311 Solicitor
272311 Clinical Psychologist
272312 Educational Psychologist
272313 Organisational Psychologist
272314 Psychotherapist
272399 Psychologists nec
272511 Social Worker
312211 Civil Engineering Draftsperson
312212 Civil Engineering Technician
312311 Electrical Engineering Draftsperson
312312 Electrical Engineering Technician
313211 Radio Communications Technician
313212 Telecommunications Field Engineer
313213 Telecommunications Network Planner
313214 Telecommunications Technical Officer or Technologist
321111 Automotive Electrician
321211 Motor Mechanic (General)
321212 Diesel Motor Mechanic
321213 Motorcycle Mechanic
321214 Small Engine Mechanic
322211 Sheetmetal Trades Worker
322311 Metal Fabricator
322312 Pressure Welder
322313 Welder (First Class)
323211 Fitter (General)
323212 Fitter and Turner
323213 Fitter-Welder
323214 Metal Machinist (First Class)
323313 Locksmith
331112 Stonemason
331211 Carpenter and Joiner
331212 Carpenter
331213 Joiner
332211 Painting trades workers
333111 Glazier
333211 Fibrous Plasterer
333212 Solid Plasterer
334111 Plumber (General)
334112 Airconditioning and Mechanical Services Plumber
334113 Drainer
334114 Gasfitter
334115 Roof plumber
341111 Electrician (General)
341112 Electrician (Special Class)
341113 Lift Mechanic
342111 Airconditioning and Refrigeration Mechanic
342211 Electrical Linesworker
342212 Technical Cable Jointer
342313 Electronic Equipment Trades Worker
342314 Electronic Instrument Trades Worker (General)
342315 Electronic Instrument Trades Worker (Special Class)
399111 Boat Builder and Repairer
399112 Shipwright
411211 Dental Hygienist
411212 Dental Prosthetist
411213 Dental Technician
411214 Dental Therapist


----------

